# Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light 30"?



## KaryPerry (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

I got the Ray II for my 37 and I use an aqueon modular with 3 led bulbs for supplemental with it.

I would recommend it for a 29 if you are looking for a solid medium level of lighting.

Amazon.com: Finnex Ray2 Aquarium LED Daylight, 30-Inch: Pet Supplies

Good thing is that it isn't that much more compared to the fugeray, yes you lose the moonglow, but if that isn't as important to you then I would go for it. It is easier to always diffuse it slightly if needed, but I doubt you would.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm using the 30" Fugeray on the 36 gallon in my sig. Have it sitting directly on top of the glass lid with the legs off. 










More pics in my sig link


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

PS: No Co2 on my tank either, that's why I didn't make the leap to a Ray2


----------



## KaryPerry (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> I'm using the 30" Fugeray on the 36 gallon in my sig. Have it sitting directly on top of the glass lid with the legs off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most excellent tank!


----------



## MonicaS (Apr 13, 2014)

*Light period for Finnex Fugeray 30" above 30 gal*

What is a good light period for a low tech 30 gallon using a Finnex Fugeray Planted+ 30"? Right now I only have it on for about 6 hours a day but I'm assuming that's not enough for good plant growth? (I just started my tank over the weekend)


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

*I use a Planted+ 24" on a 30" wide tank*



MonicaS said:


> What is a good light period for a low tech 30 gallon using a Finnex Fugeray Planted+ 30"? Right now I only have it on for about 6 hours a day but I'm assuming that's not enough for good plant growth? (I just started my tank over the weekend)












24" Finnex Planted+, on a 29G (30" wide, it fits in the old light housing once the old fixture is removed). Lights sits on the glass, isn't a problem though I use little rubber feet. The Planted+ provide a wonderful warm low-medium light. The red light seems to help the red on the Filigree Tetras _pop_. No CO2, no frets; MGO/Eco-complete substrate so the plants get what they need form the substrate. Leaves turn red as the plants get close to the top. Being low-tech* its real easy to take care of. I just change the water once a month, and cut the plants back at the same time. I run my lights for 30 minutes in the morning and they don't come on until I get home from work (5pm). Four and a half hours on weekdays, and a little longer on weekends. 


























Its sleeper, under a rather drab and stock hood lies a beast of a light...:icon_cool

* thinking of a tank fitted with LED lights, fancy filters, timers, etc as _low-tech_ is a misnomer -- I rather think of it as low complexity.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

King - I did a similar thing, my Finnex is under the plastic shell that used to hold the crappy t-8 that came with the tank 

Had to modify mine a little though - wanted the longest one possible under there!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=498585&highlight=hood


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> King - I did a similar thing, my Finnex is under the plastic shell that used to hold the crappy t-8 that came with the tank
> 
> Had to modify mine a little though - wanted the longest one possible under there!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=498585&highlight=hood


I thought of that, but living in a small condo I have very little tools at my disposal... cutting the wire voided the warranty equally well. I might one day budget allowing, follow your lead on getting a 30" can cutting a 1/2" off each end.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

King of Hyrule said:


> I thought of that, but living in a small condo I have very little tools at my disposal... cutting the wire voided the warranty equally well. I might one day budget allowing, follow your lead on getting a 30" can cutting a 1/2" off each end.


I actually spoke directly to jbrady before i bought mine. The 30" actually only has like 24" of lights. I didn't have to cut any wires, but I did take a saws-all and chopped the thing down 2" on each side, so it would fit under my hood (I revived my parents old Perfecto tank from the 80s). 

I gutted the lighting inside the hood and now there sits a Finnex. I had to make 
a hole for the cord (Finnex has short cords always). But it looks great. I will have to take a pic. Still needs s little adjusting, and I need to replace the glass that it sits on as I think it is restricting the light a little.

Totally worth it. Although I got my Finnex for like 1/3 the price barely used.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

King of Hyrule said:


> 24" Finnex Planted+, on a 29G (30" wide, it fits in the old light housing once the old fixture is removed). Lights sits on the glass, isn't a problem though I use little rubber feet. The Planted+ provide a wonderful warm low-medium light. The red light seems to help the red on the Filigree Tetras _pop_. No CO2, no frets; MGO/Eco-complete substrate so the plants get what they need form the substrate. Leaves turn red as the plants get close to the top. Being low-tech* its real easy to take care of. I just change the water once a month, and cut the plants back at the same time. I run my lights for 30 minutes in the morning and they don't come on until I get home from work (5pm). Four and a half hours on weekdays, and a little longer on weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King, did you build a form of relector in the hood to? If so, how did you do that because I think I need to. Or I need to do something. I can see white light escaping from somewhere, and I frosted the back.

Also, would you consider this low or medium light? I consider it at the lower end of the medium light specifications. So I call it medium.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

30 gallon, low tech, no ferts. I used to use root tabs but it has been a while. I plan to start EI dosing soon as it is cheap and easy.

Little overstocked at the moment, which is why I am starting a 10 gallon as well. Battling a bout of black algae from it going three weeks without a water change. I have a blue strip LED light (actually it changes colors, or can) on the back with a frosted background.










This is where the light is.


----------

